
Fed Cuts Rate to 1% to Avert Prolonged Recession  - Anon84
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aUY1VfxXBOIY&refer=us
======
ewjordan
If the background noise is loud enough, turning your iPod's volume dial to
100% won't change the fact that you can't hear the damn music. The problem
wasn't your iPod in the first place, so no amount of tinkering with it is
going to help the situation one bit. But you may end up using more of the
battery, which will be really annoying when the noise finally ceases and your
iPod shuts off right when you would have gotten the most enjoyment out of it.

Not sure why that tidbit pops to mind at the moment, hmm...

